# Warehouse Assoicate



## Great (Sep 17, 2021)

Does any other DC  make their Warehouse assoicate dept for look they are not important. Every warehouse assoicate in my DC that put in for merits  get turn down. Does any warehouse assoicate that in for merits job get it.


----------



## Luck (Sep 17, 2021)

Great said:


> Does any other DC  make their Warehouse assoicate dept for look they are not important. Every warehouse assoicate in my DC that put in for merits  get turn down. Does any warehouse assoicate that in for merits job get it.


So you mean MLP/MBP?
Yeah frankly as of right now they are not important.
Not hating, and I'm sorry it is that way but really. A monkey can put things in a box that a computer tells them to.

Doesn't mean there isn't a huge skill gap and lots of intricate things to learn about packing that makes the best stand out from the worst but the amount of knowledge about how the warehouse operates is on another level for the rest of the departments.

ICQA is a great example.
Day 1 on the job and you get a call from the South end of the shipping wing for non-con labels without product to go with them.
Do you know where that is? Do you know where the noncon warehouse isles are?
Do you know the symbol jump code to find the pallet location the product was pulled from?

Obviously if you weren't necessarily talking about ICQA that examples doesn't strictly apply. But most merrit positions require knowledge of the whole building that all other departments get over time naturally except for packing.

Should it be that way? No. Target should be looking for people with the best work ethic and attitude and train them on anything they need to learn.

But the T word is taboo at Target so we need to be realistic and realise they will pick whoever already has the most training for the function.

Best start putting in for a transfer to a different department if you want a real chance of moving up that isn't limited to being a packing Lead Worker (and even then my building gave most of those spots to team memebers from different departments).


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 17, 2021)

If I read the question correctly, yes, I've seen Warehouse associates get merit positions. 
But most often they come from different departments. Mainly *IMO* due to already having experience in multiple areas of the warehouse and are already trained on equipment.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 18, 2021)

There are a decent number of former packers/associates who are now merit TMs in my building. A lot of it comes down to how well you interview and your OMs opinion of you.
That being said, a WW is probably going to interview better than you. A lot of the people who apply for merit positions are already back-ups for them and can directly tie things they’ve done in that role to the interview questions, they know their interviewer so they’re not going to be particularly nervous, etc.
It’s not impossible, everything can be taught, but WAs are at a competitive disadvantage.


----------



## Hal (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm an MBP OM and I've lost 4 of my Warehouse Associate  TMs this year to merit spots. And I've watched TMs who were backups for years not get the spot. 

People underestimate how important the interviews really are and just go in half-assed and get pissed when they're shot down. I've sat in on TM interviews and it amazes me how horribly unprepared they are despite our building offering interview practice sessions.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 21, 2021)

I can only speak for my building, but packing is where they put pretty much 
everyone that can’t do any other job.  Cant hack it as a WW, they will move you into Packing.  Packing also seems to have twice as much FMLA use and COVID leaves, because they all know all you have to say is you feel symptoms, and you get paid time off, no questions asked or medical required.  Packing also has the most call outs, and leaving sick, than any other department in our building.  Yeah, that’s exactly what I would look for in a merit position.


----------



## Hal (Sep 23, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> I can only speak for my building, but packing is where they put pretty much
> everyone that can’t do any other job.  Cant hack it as a WW, they will move you into Packing.  Packing also seems to have twice as much FMLA use and COVID leaves, because they all know all you have to say is you feel symptoms, and you get paid time off, no questions asked or medical required.  Packing also has the most call outs, and leaving sick, than any other department in our building.  Yeah, that’s exactly what I would look for in a merit position.



Agreed,  Packing reliability is terrible. But if you're interviewing people you can't judge a person for the actions of others in their department. 

To tell someone "you're unqualified because your department is generally the least reliable" isn't going to cut it. Its like saying OB team members would be terrible because most of them just throw boxes all day and don't know how to do anything else.


----------

